# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  3D Printing in Conservation

## Amoeba

Greetings! 

I am beginning a collaboration with a local conservation group who would like to 3D print eggs to place into nest sites of penguins. These birds will essentially look after the egg, which can be replaced with a real egg from another nest site that has been abandoned by the parents. The surrogate parents will then raise the egg, and subsequent chick, as if it were their own. 

What I am wanting to make sure is that the resin I use, and the post processing treatment, will not be harmful to the animals. 

The printer I have is an Anycubic Photon mono. I'm currently using Phrozen water washable resin. 

My question is essentially would the printed eggs be non-toxic and safe to deploy into nest sites after full curing of the resin and sealing with a non-toxic sealant? Are there recommendations for an alt resin? What printing materials and methods do others use in the printing for ecological and conservation applications that are safe for the environment and animals? 

Many thanks in advance.

----------

